
Kickass Torrents seized, founder arrested - aryehof
http://www.cnet.com/news/u-s-authorities-seize-kickass-torrents-domains/
======
aryehof
I can't help consider the hypocrisy. Would a newspaper be seized, and the
founder arrested, if some classified advertisements in the newspaper happened
to contained stolen property? Is simply hosting torrent files illegal?

------
brudgers
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132849](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12132849)

